# Doritos + sour cream = yum



## nykspree8 (Jan 5, 2010)

So, if you have not tried this combination out yet, then I suggest you do....NOW! Doritos are amazing in themselves, but coupled with another amazing food in sour cream...it's just an amazing explosion in your mouth!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 5, 2010)

And it's even better if you stir a packet of dried onion soup mix into the sour cream...:eat2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2010)

What flavor Doritos are we talking about here?


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> What flavor Doritos are we talking about here?





Yes.









(and pizza crust dipped in ranch dressing)


----------



## JeanC (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, Doritos and sour cream are yummy. Tho my favorite is spicy Doritos and a block of soft cream cheese :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the original red looking Doritos dipped in sour cream. That is usually the only way I will eat them. And if I get lazy I put dollops of sour cream in the bowl, pour in the Doritos and crush them with the spoon and eat them with the spoon. Less messy.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a Doritos purist. I only want to eat Doritos plain, no dip or sour cream.


----------



## katorade (Jan 5, 2010)

I skip the dip, too. Coincidentally, I recently picked up a bag of one of their combos, cheese enchilada/sour cream. They're goooooooood. Not black pepper jack good, but still good.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 5, 2010)

katorade said:


> I skip the dip, too. Coincidentally, I recently picked up a bag of one of their combos, cheese enchilada/sour cream. They're goooooooood. Not black pepper jack good, but still good.



Enchilada/sour cream? I must find this.


----------



## UrbanSugar (Jan 5, 2010)

The only Doritos I like are the sweet and spicy ones YUM!I like to dip things in cream cheese instead of sour cream. I know they taste good in cream cheese, will have to try sour!:eat1:


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 6, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Enchilada/sour cream? I must find this.



They only have them in the small bags I think...they were all right...my favorite are the Pizza Cravers/Ranch, and the Chipotle/Taco ones are really good too...ohhh and if you love spicy than try the late night Jalapeno...wow...like you wouldn't believe they would make Doritos THAT spicy, but they are damn good :happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

There was a time maybe a decade ago when the Taco Doritos were my absolute favorite. They were partnering with Taco Bell at the time. I've never loved them quite the same after they changed the recipe again. I tried the Late Night Taco last summer and did not like them at all. Spicy Nacho is probably my favorite now, but truth be told I haven't had any since October. Pretty remarkable considering I was eating probably a large bag every other day for a year prior.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 6, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Pretty remarkable considering I was eating probably a large bag every other day for a year prior.



lol...makes me remember my Dorito eating habits when I get a bag <.< It's so hard to just put it away after i open it lol...and with sour cream...forget about it lol. I try to just stay away from the chip aisle all together when i go shopping, but when they are on sale i sometimes grab a bag or two


----------



## katorade (Jan 6, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> There was a time maybe a decade ago when the Taco Doritos were my absolute favorite. They were partnering with Taco Bell at the time. I've never loved them quite the same after they changed the recipe again. I tried the Late Night Taco last summer and did not like them at all. Spicy Nacho is probably my favorite now, but truth be told I haven't had any since October. Pretty remarkable considering I was eating probably a large bag every other day for a year prior.



I was going to mention those, but I didn't think anyone would remember them! They were around about TWO decades ago. Remember when the bags had the see-through window? The bag was orange and purple, if I remember correctly, and they were called something like burrito supreme. Oh god, they were good.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2010)

I do not remember this! Mmm.

thing is, and i know i'm being Debbie Downer, i try not to each so much of all of this b/c it's not a healthy choice, but god knows i love the thought of it. And, i suspect that when i snack, i almost always pick sweet over savory.

I like cool ranch doritos the most, and the original nacho cheese is good, too. But cool ranch--that's my jam!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I do have a vague memory of an orange and purple bag. God, those were the best ever. *sigh* It wasn't that long ago that all flavors came in a bag with a clear window, was it? I remember looking for the ones that seemed to have the most cheese or spices/flavoring on them. That was probably a decade ago now at least. 

This thread has me thinking of another snack I love but also won't buy - Hint of Lime Tostitos with a great salsa and some shredded sharp cheddar thrown in. Delicious.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 6, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> They only have them in the small bags I think...they were all right...my favorite are the Pizza Cravers/Ranch, and the Chipotle/Taco ones are really good too...ohhh and if you love spicy than try the late night Jalapeno...wow...like you wouldn't believe they would make Doritos THAT spicy, but they are damn good :happy:



Thanks for the heads up about the Enchilada flavor, I'll be sure to look at the small snack bags. Unfortunately I am not a fan of spicy food, but I can handle a tiny bit. I didn't mind the chipotle/taco but preferred the taco in that combo. My all time fave Doritos is the original, nacho cheese flavor.


I think, as with everything anymore, that they have messed with the recipe too much. I remember Doritos tasting much better when I was young. I do remember the Taco flavor from at least a decade ago although I don't remember the bag. I do remember the bag of the orignals tho, white and red with a see through window. I miss the original Dorito.


----------



## katorade (Jan 6, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the Enchilada flavor, I'll be sure to look at the small snack bags. Unfortunately I am not a fan of spicy food, but I can handle a tiny bit. I didn't mind the chipotle/taco but preferred the taco in that combo. My all time fave Doritos is the original, nacho cheese flavor.
> 
> 
> I think, as with everything anymore, that they have messed with the recipe too much. I remember Doritos tasting much better when I was young. I do remember the Taco flavor from at least a decade ago although I don't remember the bag. I do remember the bag of the orignals tho, white and red with a see through window. I miss the original Dorito.




The enchilada/sour cream combo is available in the larger bags, that's how I got it.

As for the original over the years, I'm with you. The problem is that they've now overloaded the chips with the flavoring powder. It used to be far more subtle, and actually complimented the chip flavor rather than just overpower it. I think you might like the enchilada flavor. It's like the nacho flavor, but milder.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 6, 2010)

katorade said:


> The enchilada/sour cream combo is available in the larger bags, that's how I got it.
> 
> As for the original over the years, I'm with you. The problem is that they've now overloaded the chips with the flavoring powder. It used to be far more subtle, and actually complimented the chip flavor rather than just overpower it. I think you might like the enchilada flavor. It's like the nacho flavor, but milder.



Overloaded. YES! I completely agree. In a time where everything has to BOLD or INTENSE, it would be nice to have a choice that is more subtle. 

Either way, I am still craving Doritos. Thanks folks


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I do have a vague memory of an orange and purple bag. God, those were the best ever. *sigh* It wasn't that long ago that all flavors came in a bag with a clear window, was it? I remember looking for the ones that seemed to have the most cheese or spices/flavoring on them. That was probably a decade ago now at least.
> 
> This thread has me thinking of another snack I love but also won't buy - Hint of Lime Tostitos with a great salsa and some shredded sharp cheddar thrown in. Delicious.



Ooh, I love Hint of Lime Tostitos to scoop up some mashed avocado. Awesomeness.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 6, 2010)

I only eat the original nacho cheese Doritos and no dips! :eat2:

Now i want some BAD!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 6, 2010)

Yummy!

Inspired having read this post last night, tonight after work I went to Loblaws and got a pack of Doritos and it had two flavours in it... Habanero flavour and Guacamole... and sour cream... never had it with sour cream before.... and it's AMAZING!!! (So amazing that I ate the whole bag and all of the sour cream hehehe)

Thanks for the suggestion nykspree!!! xoxo


----------



## Weeze (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheezits and french onion dip. holla.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 8, 2010)

I normally have pretzels with lunch (which every day now is turkey/swiss on whole wheat) but a couple days ago I saw these Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos that looked so good. I bought them and haven't tried them but this thread is making me really want them. Like now, at 8am. 

Also, Cool Ranch Doritos is the best chip ever!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 8, 2010)

I am amazed (!!) that so many people other than myself have this "Oral fetish" involving Doritos. Not only do I eat it with sour cream (Breakstone brand, thank you) or cream cheese (soft, spreadable type I find best) but I also salvage the crumbs in the bottom of the bag by mixing them with sour cream and eating them with a spoon.

I thought I was the only one who did these things. I guess I'm not as special as I thought... but at least I'm in good company!

Incidentally, I tried eating Doritos with vanilla ice cream. Doesn't work.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 10, 2010)

Well the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos didn't taste that great to me. When I opened the bag the spice smell was overwhelming. I tasted them and wasn't impressed. Gave the bag to my son who likes them (shocking.)

I finally got to Shop Rite yesterday and grabbed the Late Night Taco ones and some sour cream (both on sale, yay). I wanted so badly to try the cheese enchilada sour cream Doritos but they didn't have them. When I got home I tasted the Late Night Taco Doritos dipped in sour cream and they were AMAZING. The perfect snack for me since my favorite food is Mexican, or pretty much anything with sour cream on it. I'm thinking maybe the chili ones would taste better in sour cream. 

Nykspree, thanks for starting this topic!!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 11, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I finally got to Shop Rite yesterday and grabbed the Late Night Taco ones and some sour cream (both on sale, yay). I wanted so badly to try the cheese enchilada sour cream Doritos but they didn't have them. When I got home I tasted the Late Night Taco Doritos dipped in sour cream and they were AMAZING.



Shop Rite, huh. I couldn't find the Late Night Taco ones in either Target, Wal-Mart or Pathmark. They really are amazing, even without sour cream.

I wonder if Shop Rite delivers...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 11, 2010)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I wonder if Shop Rite delivers...



They do! But, it is not cheap.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 16, 2010)

So when I tried the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos the first time they were too spicy for my taste. I ran out of the taco Doritos the other night and now I'm up late babysitting a neighbor's daughter and getting the munchies =( So since I still had the bag of Spicy Sweet Chili ones I figured, let's try these dipped in sour cream... and they tasted amaaaazing. The spice is lessened by the cold sour cream and allows the sweet flavor in the chip to come out. I can't decide what's better, the taco ones or the chili ones! The taco ones are only sold at Shop Rite here which isn't close to my house, however the chili ones can be bought about 60 feet from my front door at the bodega across the street


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 16, 2010)

As a Taco Bell aficinado I was extremely disppointed in the taco Doritos (which were clearly a rip off of TBell.. think about it? What other place is wildly known for availability of tacos and taco products "late night") My fave alternates between Cool Ranch & Nacho.. I stick with the orig's generally.. I do like some of the combo bags though.. must try this enchilda one! I've never tried any with sour cream but I'm sure it's good.


----------

